# Problemas con DVR y 4 camaras !



## elrober2014 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola buenos dias, tengo instalado un kit de 4 camaras IR y 1 DVR. El inconveniente que tengo es que despues de un cierto tiempo el DVR deja de grabar.
Las camaras en todo momento funcionan bien y se ven en forma remota sin problema alguno.
Estan instalada con una UPS y con cable coaxil y un unico trafo a la misma de 12v 3A.
El voltaje en el extremo del cable mide bien.
El sistema ha grabado 3 dias corridos y luego se interrumpe la grabación, al intentar acceder a las grabaciones desde el DVR dice que no hay Datos grabados. Sin embargo el disco tiene información grabada.
Reemplace el disco y mismos sintomas. El tiempo de grabación puede variar desde 3 dias, 2, 1 o medio dia hasta que se detiene.
Cambie el DVR por uno nuevo y disco nuevo. Mismos sintomas.
Ambos DVR el original y el nuevo en mi domicilio funcionan y graban bien, los probé durante 8 dias pero en el lugar donde están instaladas me pasa eso.

Quisiera saber si alguien basado en sus experiencias me podrias dar una pista, ya no se que más probar.
No se si algun tipo de interferencia puede hacer que el DVR se comporte de esa forma si tiene que ver con la puesta a tierra, que el trafo en algun momento determinado no alimente correctamente el DVR, etc.

Desde ya muchas gracias y agradeceria su ayuda.
Saludos Roberto. ...


----------



## Sergionojafer (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola,pero cuando ya se detiene de grabar pone "perdida de video" en las imágenes..??...si lo pone,si es posible un fallo de alimentación.....en caso contrario seguro que es algo de configuración en el dvr.....tema de interferencias lo veo complicado. A mi me a pasado ambos casos con algún cliente.


----------



## elrober2014 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hola gracias por responder.
Las camaras nunca dejan de funcionar o almenos yo nunca pude verlas sin video.
Lo extraño que traigo el mismo DVR que deja de grabar y su transformador a mi domicilio puesto en una mesa junto con 4 camaras grabando las 24hs y no da problema alguno, por eso descarto la configuración del dvr.
En este momento pusimos 2 fuentes independientes uno para el DVR y otro para las camaras y vamos a probar si es eso.
En el lugar donde está el DVR con problemas no hay puesta a tierra pero ampoco en mi domicilio.
Te agradeceria si algo parecido te ha sucedido me digas si en dichos casos era un problema relacionado con la alimentación o alguna otra cosa para saber por donde buscar.
Saludos Roberto.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 22, 2014)

Y cuando el disco rigido se llena que medidas toma el DVR?


----------



## elrober2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tiene habilitada la opción de reciclar grabaciones. Pero nunca alcanzó la capacidad del disco. Tiene 1tb de capacidad.


----------



## Sergionojafer (Jul 23, 2014)

Cuando no graba sigue aparecían el símbolo de "grabando" en el cuadrante..??.....yo descarto interferencia o algo mecánico....sigo pensando que sea algo de software.....el otro día le a ocurrido un caso a un compañero.....que de las 16 cámaras del grabador.....algunas se veían y otras en negro.....las cámaras estaban bien y finalmente era el grabador......pero si dices que en otro lugar si te funciona.....es raro....!!


----------

